
Let’s Hold on to the Throwaway Society - Bostonian
https://www.city-journal.org/disposable-products-environmentally-sound
======
rini17
Compare and ponder: [https://www.clf.org/blog/all-landfills-leak-and-our-
health-a...](https://www.clf.org/blog/all-landfills-leak-and-our-health-and-
environment-pay-the-toxic-price/)

